# how to get private bloodwork



## Sledge (May 31, 2015)

I would like to get blood work done, without involving my doc. How do you guys go about getting your blood work done separately from your trt doc?


----------



## DF (May 31, 2015)

http://www.privatemdlabs.com

Hopefully you don't live in one of the communist states that don't allow private bloodwork.


----------



## mickems (May 31, 2015)

I live in a state that is not "think and do for yourself" friendly so, I use Health Tests Direct and they refer you to Quest. makes things much easier.


----------



## curtisvill (May 31, 2015)

DF has spoken the truth.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 31, 2015)

Has anyone used http://www.labsmd.com? 

Edit: Sorry for trying to hijack the thread


----------



## Milo (May 31, 2015)

DF said:


> http://www.privatemdlabs.com
> 
> Hopefully you don't live in one of the communist states that don't allow private bloodwork.



$300 for an anabolic steroid panel? People do these regularly? Or do you do a specific test instead?


----------



## snake (May 31, 2015)

Milo said:


> $300 for an anabolic steroid panel? People do these regularly? Or do you do a specific test instead?



No Milo, it depends on what you want but I think the one I get runs like $65.
http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_tests.php?view=category_result&show=1032&category=6&search=#1032
This one works for me depending on what I'm after. It's for BOTH male and female so get that checkbox right.


----------



## Milo (Jun 1, 2015)

Makes more sense. Thanks.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 1, 2015)

anyone hear of this lab for bloods:

http://www.walkinlab.com/


was on another trt foum and this is the one people where using as well as discountlabs and privatemed labs


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 1, 2015)

privatemdlabs is best

if you are in one of the ****ed states like me - private bloods still very east to get

medlabtest the end...


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 10, 2015)

If you sign up for the monthly newsletter from privatemdlabs, they will send you a coupon code you can use three times a month and it saves you a bit of money.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh, and grab the Hormone Panel for Females, like snake said.  It gives everything you need, including E2 levels.  I have sometimes even received my results the same day, but usually it is the next day - they are that fast.


----------

